# 1944 Italy - Montecchio - Aug 30-31



## harold905 (1 Jan 2004)

My brother Bill Winslow died Aug. 31 1944 and is buried in Montecchio War Cemetary. I visited his grave site in 2001 and was truly moved by it all.

Is there anyone out there who knew my brother and could tell me the circumstances of his death.

My brother joined up with the Lorne Scots in Toronto in 1942. He was with The Irish Reg. of Canada when he died in Italy at age 21.

I was only 11 yrs. old in 1944 and don‘t remember much about the war in Italy. 

Any help in learning more about my brother in Italy would be much appreciated.
Thank you
Harold Winslow
hwinslow2000@rogers.com


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Jan 2004)

Have you tried to get in touch with veterans from the regiment or the Royal Candian Legion? That might be a start.


----------



## harold905 (3 Jan 2004)

Thanx.  Will try at Reg. H Q, Brampton On.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (13 Jan 2004)

Maybe the Lorne Scots have a website that includes past serving members or perhaps a link to a Lorne Scots (circa ‘40‘s) website. This may lead you to nearby vets or clubs from that Regt.

Good Luck!!

As I was typing this I thought to look for them. Here are a couple. I just copied and pasted so it may not work.
1.
 http://www.army.dnd.ca/LORNE_SCOTS/English/Regimental_Association/association_e.shtm 

2.
 http://www.museumsontario.com/museums/musdir/lorsco.shtml


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Jan 2004)

When you talk to the Regiment, ask for copies of the War Diary for the dates around your brother‘s death. It should be mentioned, or listed in attached documents.

Mike


----------



## Pikache (14 Jan 2004)

Sorry, but wrong forum.
I think it‘s more appropriate in military history forum.


----------



## harold905 (17 Jan 2004)

Thanks everyone for your help.  

Harold905


----------

